# My Mice



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I can`t upload pics on here as it says files too big but my mice can be viewed on my website. www.bluestonecavies.com
I don`t have a pic of Barley yet. she is Honey`s sister, and is pale gold/straw coloured. unlike Honey she is not a satin.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sweet mice! I like your water bottle holder- good idea!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

nice website and photo's of you piggys and mice 

If you want to put pics up on here another way you can always host them on photobucket and then link them to here which shows up as a photo.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

My `water bottle holder` is a cutlery drainer from Wilkinsons  cost around £2. it`s great as can find a hole to put spout thru even in the dark. it`s metal so can`t be nibbled. I filled it with sawdust in the cold spell to stop the water freezing and it worked..til the mice decided they liked digging the sawdust out!
Thanks Laoshu. I use photobucket on a guinea pig forum i am on. couldn`t see how to use that on here though. I shall have to look again!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorted!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

You can click on the pic above and scroll thru to see my other mice, and my guinea pigs. The cute DEW mouse on the left, and the baby fuzzy are no longer with me as they turned out to be males. swapping them for some satin does. just waiting for the litter to be born


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful looking mice


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks zany_toon. I love to sit and watch them. they all decided the shavings and hemp needed digging up yesterday,and proceeded to make tunnels everywhere! never seen mice do that before,though obviously my gerbils always used to do it


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

How did you put in the upper levels? Or did you buy it that way?


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought the tank ( critters choice) with 3 levels. the bottom level was too low down and the mice used to hide beneath it where i couldn`t get them, so i cut through the seal with a craft knife and removed the bottom shelf


----------

